# Allergic to eyebrow dye/dark hair dye



## Miss Jo (Jan 19, 2007)

Hello

For years I have dyed my hair dark brown and dyed my eyebrows black as mine have always been very blonde and hard to see.

This has never been a problem until recently.  The last time I had brown dye to the underneath of my hair, my scalp swelled up the next day and was burning and itching for days.  I was in so much pain, I went to the doctors and she said I had become allergic to the dye.

Now, when I dye my eyebrows, my eyes and the whole area around them swell up like a blow fish, and are severly red and itchy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I just wondered whether anyone else has encountered an allergy to something overnight, even after using them for years beforehand with no problems.

This is a nightmare for me now because I hate having to shade in my brows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....can anyone suggest an alternative, such as herbal brow dyes?  I can't seem to find any.

Thanks


----------



## DaizyDeath (Jan 19, 2007)

well i havnt had an allergy to hair dye. But i suggest going to a health store i know theirs more then a few lines of natural hair dye i bet that wouldnt give you the reaction.


----------



## litlaur (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Jo* 

 
_I just wondered whether anyone else has encountered an allergy to something overnight, even after using them for years beforehand with no problems._

 
Sorry, I don't have any advice, but I do know that it is common to develop allergies to hairdyes. Maybe try another brand, but be sure to do the allergy test.


----------

